# blue acara stocking option



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

i own 75gallon south/central american cichlilid tank among them:
2x blood parrot
3x red spotted severum
green severum
red shoulder severum
4x clown loaches
my question is whether blue acara would be fine in my tank,since the blue acara is a brother of the green terror is there a correlation between them,or the blue acara is peacefull as opposed to the green terror
im looking for calm south/american cichlid roughly top 8'-8.5' that are peacefull,any suggestion ill gladly hear


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

by the end line i meant ''im loonking for calm south/central american cichlid'' there isnt edit option after a few minutes *sigh*


----------



## JoeE (Jun 11, 2012)

That is a pretty thoroughly overstocked tank. Put simply, all of those fish will get quite big (7-10 inches or more), and as the fish grow out you are highly likely to have aggression issues. Additionally that is simply a huge bioload for a tank that size. Unless you have some very powerful filtration or are changing out the water almost daily you will not have good water quality, and the fish will be more likely be stressed and/or sick.

If you want a variety of big cichlids you should only have one of each in that tank. A single Severum, Blue Acara and Blood Parrot with the loaches might work in that tank, although that wouldn't be a stock I would keep.

Perhaps you could consider African cichlids? They will thrive in your high-pH tapwater and are more tolerant of high stocking density than South American cichlids. You can stock a relatively large amount of colorful and active medium-sized cichlids.


----------



## daharmon1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with Joe. That's quite a load in a 75. I've kept all of those cichlids before at different times. Blue Acaras are great, peaceful cichlids. You're going to have to trim down the stock. The Severums may or may not tolerate each other. I had 2 in a 125 not tolerate each other. Obviously, each one is different, but you're highly likely to have aggression issues and a blue acara won't fare well with that.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

thank u all for the replays,i will consider this,and propably not add more fishes to the aquarium
unfortunately the lfs i trade with said the blue acara are sick and they are under treamtment,but there was another fish i picked up which called Festivum Flag cichlid

joee,the fish are already full grown which seems not much of a problem except one of my redspotted severum and rotkeil severum that are young adults,my aquarium is pretty calm with some exceptions with my green severum harrasing one of my redspotted severum but overall good
i got 2 filters one 1000/l and the second 1200/l for a hour with water changes every weak 35-40%
the aquarium previously was stocked with africians so i dont want to get back to it...  
so the fish i picked festivum flag cichlid is chased by the other fish,but this fish is really peacefull tagged so i wouldnt worry for the other fish,honestly im more worried about them


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

They are all full grown? would you mind posting specifics? I have severums in a 75 myself.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

bluejack23 said:


> They are all full grown? would you mind posting specifics? I have severums in a 75 myself.


the redspotted severum two of them are 2 years old and full grown roughly 8' the other one i bought two mounths ago baby and he is now 2.5'
the rotkeil severum i bought 6 mounths ago baby and he is roughly now 3.5',the green severum is 2 years old the same like the two redspotted which he is thinner and smaller afterall redspotted are bigger then green severum
the blood parrot are 3 years old and at 8-9'
the loaches are 3 years old they are known for growing very slowly so they are only 3.5'
i forgot to mention i have temporary one electric blue 7' i got from my friend because he left the hobby 
i will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

i apology i didnt post pictures at time as promised
i added some fish to the aquarium and its more diversed now,
so now i got in addition:
firemouth
2x festivum
Uaru amphiacanthoides
i prefer a community tank with a wide variety of fish and they are all males.i did like to hear opinions on my tank,and i am of course finished to stock the aquarium 
here are some pictures:
preview of the aquarium:
















here is me succesfully capture all the severum in one shot  








the uaru is hiding:








the two festivums:








here are some close up pics:


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Nice looking fish. However I think its overstocked. Also don't have much cover in the tank.


----------



## phinexswarm35 (Aug 4, 2011)

steve617 said:


> Nice looking fish. However I think its overstocked. Also don't have much cover in the tank.


it might be overstocked tank compared to breeding tank obviously
but i get bored with only 3-4 fish in the tank if it had happened i would be now with maybe 3 severum and blood parrot which isnt enough variety to my tank IMO
they have tons of hiding places,do u think i need to rearrenge the rocks or adding more??,either way they have yet enough hiding places


----------

